# The best bluefish rigs for fall



## jeffreyweeks (Feb 5, 2009)

The best fall bluefish rigs


----------



## hifishing (Dec 22, 2009)

The best bluefish rig for the fall would be the closing down of omega protein, then maybe those fish in the above pic would run the beach again (like the 80s)along with the bunker and the stripers.


----------



## Samblam (May 22, 2011)

hifishing said:


> The best bluefish rig for the fall would be the closing down of omega protein, then maybe those fish in the above pic would run the beach again (like the 80s)along with the bunker and the stripers.


+10.....


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great lookin fish.


----------



## Scrapple (Mar 10, 2007)

Fresh Finger mulet are usually available then, use a green float Finger Mullet rig, blues love it.


----------



## Phaedrus (Mar 25, 2011)

+2 on finger mullet rig. Caught a bunch of small blues on it today!


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

hifishing said:


> The best bluefish rig for the fall would be the closing down of omega protein, then maybe those fish in the above pic would run the beach again (like the 80s)along with the bunker and the stripers.


And fatter


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

Gotcha plugs will work, and so will cut bait on the bottom.( maybe try setting out a slide rig with a pogey)


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

Its a link again guys...


----------

